# 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung



## netheral (21. November 2009)

*22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Guten Abend,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei einem derzeit echt nervtötenden Problem helfen: Ich weiss, dass ich definitiv einen neuen Monitor möchte, da mir mein 19" 4:3 eine zu kleine Auflösung hat und ich gerne schon mehr Platz hätte.

Wegen der P/L zieht es mich eher zu einem 22" TFT als zu einem 24". Auch 22" Geräte können scheinbar sehr brauchbar sein, was u.a. im Test in der PCGH zu sehen ist.

Jetzt quälen mich einige Fragen:
*Sollte ein 22" Monitor besser mit 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080 arbeiten? *Grund für diese Frage ist einfach die größe des dargestellten Textes. Ist bei ersterer Auflösung alles sehr grobkörnig bzw. bei der zweiteren alles zu klein?
Mal als Beispiel: Mein 19" Monitor hat bei einer Höhe von ca. 30 cm 1024 Zeilen. Ein 22" Monitor ist laut den Messungen eines Freundes ca. 1 cm niedriger vom Bild, hat aber 1050 Zeilen. Demnach müsste alles ein wenig kleiner wirken und damit wahrscheinlich auch etwas klarer und ruhiger als beim 19".
Jedoch habe ich die Angst, bei einem klassichen 1680x1050 Panel einfach auf veraltete Technik zu setzen, da PCGH u.a. erwähnt, dass nur noch Einsteigergeräte mit dieser Auflösung die Produktionshallen verlassen.
An 1920x1080 beschäftigt mich die nötige Grafikkartenleistung. Wenn ich nicht immer das maximal mögliche an Grafik brauche, kann ich diese Auflösung auch mit meiner HD4870 1 GB befeuern, die in einigen Monaten durch eine Next-Gen GraKa ausgetauscht wird, die etwa in der Preisklasse der HD 5850 liegen wird? Oder ist einfach zu wenig Dampf da? (System siehe Signatur)
*Oder sollte ich mich bei 1920x1080 für einen 23- bis 24-Zöller entscheiden? *Wobei ich wieder das Problem habe, dass es mir ehrlichgesagt zu teuer ist.
Von der Monitorgröße habe ich nämlich bei 19" Geräten nie große Nachteile gespürt. Wenn ich spiele kann ich auch auf diesem "kleinen" Gerät wunderbar abtauchen. Nur hätte ich halt gerne für die Schule (arbeiten in mehreren Word-Dokumenten), allgemein das Surfen auf immer komplexeren Seiten und nicht zuletzt das Bildbearbeiten in Photoshop ein wenig mehr Raum.

So, genug des Rumtextens. 
Kurz und bündig:
22" -> 1680 oder 1920?
1920 -> besser 23+"?
Problem dabei: Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und benötige 24" eigentlich nicht.

*Was will ich eigentlich?*
- Zocken, hauptsächlich mittelschnelle Shooter
- Grafikbearbeitung, jedoch nur semiprofessionell / Web -> es muss kein Spezieller Farbrauch unterstützt werden -> RGB reicht mir und das können ja die Meisten
- einfach mal gemütlich surfen
- ab und an mal ein Film, wobei mir Full-HD eigentlich relativ egal ist. Wenn der Film angezeigt wird und nicht rumstottert, bin ich happy.
- eine optimale Auflösung -> weder grobkörnig noch lupenwürdig

Hier ein paar mögliche Geräte, die mich bisher von den Prad-Berichten und Rezensionen auf Amazon sehr ansprechen würden:

*Der klassische 22" mit 1680er Auflösung:* LG L227WTP-PF 
LG L227WTP-PF 22 Zoll TFT Monitor DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Vorteile:
+ gute P/L
+ super Spieletauglichkeit
+ kaum Input-Lag
Nachteile:
- nur 2 Punkte in Bildbearbeitung (wohl eher wegen der Auflösung als wegen des Farbraums)
- Auflösung??

*Der 22" mit 1920 (Full-HD):* LG W2261VP
LG W2261VP 21,5 Zoll Widescreen TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Vorteile:
+ ebenfalls gute P/L
+ gute Spieletauglichkeit
+ Full-Hd-Auflösung?? (eher Nachteil wgn kleiner Schrift?)
Nachteile:
- eher kein Bildbearbeitermonitor, wobei: Reicht er auch für semiprofessionelles Arbeiten?
- etwas schwache Helligkeitsverteilung

*Ein 23" Monitor mit Full-Hd:* W2353V-PF
LG Electronics W2353V-PF 23 Zoll Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
+ wohl die optimale Bildschirmgröße für full HD (denke ich einfach mal, ohne es zu wissen)
- kaum Infos, kein Prad Test


*Ansonsten: Hat vielleicht jemand andere Ideen?*
Der Monitor sollte unter 200 Euro kosten, für Spieler und für semiprofessionelle Bildbearbeitung geeignet sein sowie keine groben Minuspunkte haben, wie z.B. extrem schlechte Helligkeitsverteilung.

Vielleicht hat sich ja jemand durch den Textblock gequetscht und mag mir helfen.  Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Grüße
netheral


----------



## Penske1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ish kann zu den 3 Modellen nichts weiter sagen, aber einen anderen Empfehlen. Und zwar den Samsung P2250.
Ich finde aber nicht das es bei Full HD, also 1900x1080, zu kleine Schrift hat. Hatte vorher nen 17" Röhrenmonitor und ne Auflösung von 1024x768. Es ist zwar etwas kleiner, aber nicht der rede wert. Kommt halt drauf an wie weit du weg sitzt.

Greetz


----------



## Ecle (21. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Was hat der Monitor mit der Schriftart zu tun? Selbst in Windoof kann man das komplette Layout und die Schriftart der Auflösung anpassen...


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

nimm ein 24" zöller das ist zukunftsicherer...welchen du nimmst bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## rebel4life (21. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

24" + Auflösung über 1920x1080.

Dann noch höhenverstellbar und neigbar und schon bist du bei nem Monitor wie dem LG W2442PA. 

So gut wie alle Monitore unter 400€ taugen nur für semi professionelles Arbeiten, denn dort werden noch keine besseren Panel als wie die TN verbaut.


----------



## ATImania (22. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ich nutze einen 22" Samsung SyncMaster 2243 SN mit einer 1920x1080 Full HD Auflösung, 15000:1 Kontrast sowie 5ms Reaktionszeit! Nutze ihn jetzt schon ca. 5 - 6 Monate und bin hoch zufrieden! Auch meine HD 4850 1 GB macht in Aktuellen Games die Auflösung noch mit (ohne oder nur mit 2x AA / 16x AF). Deine HD 4870 1GB sollte da erst recht keine Probleme machen 

22" Zoll reicht völlig und ist in der P/L fast unschlagbar! Habe für meinen 159€ bezahlt. Heute bekommt man ihn schon für ca. 129€ oder weniger wenn man mal Online schaut. 

PS: mit Samsung kann man *fast* nichts falsch machen. Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt der 2243 SN sein den ich nutze aber gibt genügend, die in der Einsteigerklasse gute Leitung für wenig Geld bieten


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ich würde dir auch Samsung empfehlen. Ich z.b hab den Samsung 2433BW und bin ultra zufrieden... Und sogar das packt meine graka noch mit maximaler quali ruckelfrei.


----------



## netheral (22. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

LG habe ich jetzt gewählt, weil ich bei Prad von den guten Ergebnissen beeindruckt war.

Ich werde wohl definitiv ein 22" gerät mit Full-HD nehmen. Das mit den Schriftgrößen unter Windows ist nicht so mein Fall, das ist bei meinem Laptop schon so. Der hat auf 15,2" locker 1440x900 Pixel und halt bei 96 dpi Schriften total den Lupenfaktor (man muss echt davor kleben) und bei 120 dpi kommt man sich vor, als würde man vor einem Kindergerät sitzen, wo alles 10x größer ist. Beides absolute Katastrophe.
Mehr Möglichkeiten habe ich nicht gefunden unter Vista.

Es soll aber definitiv ein 22" Gerät sein, da ich oft lese, dass man zu einem 24" Monitor über 75 cm Abstand haben sollte. Die sind bei mir de fakto nicht möglich. Der Versuch, mich im GeizIstGeil 50 cm vor einen 24" Monitor zu setzen, endete damit, dass ich die Auen bewegen musste, um das ganze Bild optimal zu benutzen. Beim 22" war alles i.O.
Zudem überzeugt mich die P/L eines 22" Gerätes mehr als die eines 24". 

Deshalb werde ich jetzt meine Suche auf 22" Geräte einschränken.

Also kann ich festhalten: Ihr seid der Meinung, dass Full-HD auf einem 22" nicht zu viel der Bildpunkte ist, um gute Lesbarkeit vieler schriften zu gewährleisten, ohne groß in die Trickkiste greifen zu müssen.

Womit mir noch einmal super geholfen wäre: Wenn ich wüsste, wie viel cm das sichtbare 22" Bild in Höhe und Breite hat. Ich suche mir da echt einen Hamster und finde absolut nichts. :/

Danke aber bereits für die Tipps. Der erst genannte Samsung ist mir aber dann doch etwas zu klein für Full-HD.


----------



## Ecle (23. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Gibts da nicht irgendwelche Tools für um das Layout zu vergrößern?
Ich finde es echt idiotisch (nichts gegen dich) wegen dem Layout und der Schriftgröße auf mehr Auflösung zu verzichten. Da sollte Microsoft auf jeden Fall auch mal was gegen machen...


----------



## rebel4life (23. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich komm mit 1680x1050 aufm 15,4" Laptop wunderbar klar, mit den 1920x1080 aufm 24"er ebenfalls, ich weiß nicht, was andere mit der Schrift haben, außer dass es bei 120dpi viel zu groß wird.


----------



## midnight (23. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ich hab auch 1680x1050 auf 15,4". Es wirkt alles sehr schön scharf.

so far


----------



## Janny (24. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*



LOGIC schrieb:


> nimm ein 24" zöller das ist zukunftsicherer...welchen du nimmst bleibt dir überlassen.



Warum sollte ein 22" nicht Zukunftssicher sein ? 

Wenns dannach ginge müsste man sich ja gleich n 52" aufn Tisch stellen..


..Wird bei uns hier ja sowieso irgendwann so kommen


----------



## LOGIC (24. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

gut dann spiel mal crysis auf nem 52 zöller (2560x1600)" ^^ aber ich verwende mein 30 zöller Samsung oft mit meinem PC da der die selbe auflösung hat wie mein pc display. 22" ist genauso zukunft sicher wie ein 24 " aber größer is timmer besser^^ spiele machen darauf mehr spaß. Und gute grakas packen das auch.


----------



## netheral (24. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ob 1920x1080 auf 22" oder 24" dürfte ja der Graka idr. total raute sein, da es denke ich nur auf die Auflösung ankommt.

Ich werde jetzt einfach versuchen, einen Laden zu finden, in denen ich Full-HD Geräte in 22" und 24" mal genauer anschauen kann, vllt auch, wie Windows damit wirkt.

Einen 24" Monitor möchte ich eigentlich wirklich nicht. Ich habe letztens vor einem gesessen: Da ist mir das Bild einfach zu groß.

Ich schaue einfach mal.  Finde es ehrlichgesagt auch recht idiotisch, dass man die Schriftart nicht viel genauer definieren kann. Aber wenn ich aufm Schlepptop mit 1440x900 bei 15,2" klar komme, wird der 22" mit Full-HD auch kein Ding sein, denke ich...

15" bei 1440x900 Pixel = 1.296.000 Pixel bei ca 30,5 x 22,9 cm = ca. 0,07 m² Bildfläche
22" bei 1920x1080 Pixel = 2.073.600 Pixel bei ca. 48,7 x 27,4 cm = ca. 0,13 m² Bildfläche

Pixelzunahme in % = 60
Bildflächenzunahme in % = 86

D.h. die Bildfläche nimmt überprortional zu den Pixeln zu -> es wirkt größer
Schlepptop --> Ok, Monitor --> auch ok  

Kompliziert, aber so bekommt man wenigstens ein wenig ein Gefühl dafür.

Auf der Arbeit sitze ich auch vor nem TFT mit 1280x1024 bei 17" und ich erkenne alles. Also warum nicht auch auf 22" mit 1920x1080?


----------



## LOGIC (24. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Îch meinte meinte mit 22 zoll 1650x1050 und mit 24 zoll 1920x1200 
Und ich sitze vor einem 24 zöller und muß sagen das man sich schnell dran gewöhnt..was die größe angeht. Bei mir ist er tag für tag eher geschrumpft


----------



## netheral (24. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Hmm, ich werde wohl nochmal in einen Laden gehen und dort schauen, wie mir die Auflösungen und bildgrößen so gefallen.

Scheinbar hat hier niemand mit Full-Hd auf nem 22-Zöller Probleme. Text auf Websites und in Word kann man ja durch einfaches Zoomen notfalls wieder optimieren. Mein Feuerfuchs hat ja die Option, einfach mit STRG + Mausrad die ganze Seite zu Zoomen, was sehr praktisch ist.

Also ist die Schrift wohl wenn nur in Win ein "Problem".
Und ich denke, wenn ich 1440x900 Pixel in 15" gut benutzen kann, passt wohl 1920x1080 auf 22" auch. Wenn ich lese, dass sogar einige Laptops 1680x1050 auf <17" Displays haben und die Benutzer auch damit klar kommen.

Ich habe auch 2 gesunde Augen und werde mich wohl an die Auflösung gewöhnen. Auf der Arbeit habe ich ja auch keine Probleme mit der geringeren Größe. Mir fallen auch keine Kopfschmerzen dadurch oder Ermüdungserscheinungen auf.

Nun wird ein Besuch bei diversen PC-Läden Aufschluss geben. Gute Monitore gibt es ja bereits für 200 Euro. Damit wird zwar kein professionelles Bildbearbeiten gehen, aber Webdesign denke ich trotzdem sehr gut. Zum einen wird da ja die normale RGB Farbgebung verwendet und zum anderen macht da eine Abweichung um ein paar Farbstufen keinen großen Unterschied aus, wie ich finde. Mich störts jedenfalls bei meinem aktuellen Benq X900 nicht. Der hat nur Dithering zum ausrasten... 

Und er hat ja auch ein TN Panel. Kann mich subjektiv über die FArben nicht beklagen.


----------



## tolga9009 (24. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ein Kumpel von mir und ich machen beide auch semi professionell Webdesign / Bildbearbeitung. Also hat auch ein TN-Panel vollkommen gereicht. Hauptsache ist halt, dass die Arbeitsfläche groß genug ist. Deshalb habe ich mich für ein 24" Gerät entschieden, das Samsung P2450H. Ist neigbar, aber nicht in der Höhe verstellbar, was mich aber nicht stört. Mir hat das Gerät wirklich gefallen, und auch meinem Kumpel, dem ich das Gerät empfohlen habe.
Es gibt, wie bei jedem anderen TN-Panel auch, Schwächen bei der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Im Alltag fällt das überhaupt nicht auf, nur bei komplett schwarzem Bildshirm. Aber das lässt sich zu einem Spitzenpreis von ~209€ verkraften.
Ohne mich auf das P2450H zu beziehen: ein 24" muss es schon sein, besser noch ein 26".


----------



## netheral (25. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Hat der diese Halterung an der Rückseite? VESA oder so heißt der Kram. Mit dem Teil kann man den Monitor auch an einer Wand befestigen.
Würde ich sehr praktisch finden.

Btw: Wie stellt er Farbverläufe dar? Sehr "treppenartig" oder so, wie sie sein sollen? Mein 19"er bringt mich um in Sachen Farbverläufe. Da wirkt ein Farbverlauf von Schwarz auf Weiß wie ca. 50 Farben in einer Tabelle.

Edit: VESA hat er. 

Edit2:
Ansonsten finde ich auch diese Monitore noch interessant:

http://www.redcoon.at/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B171649/cid/8225/page/6/#detailtop LG ELECTRONICS W2442PA-BF

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001PN4APW/?tag=googhydr08-21&hvadid=2935124551&ref=pd_sl_2hsjq0ft5k_e Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM (gibt es in anderen Shops um einiges günstiger)

Aber ich denke der Unterschied zwischen deinem Samsung und dem hier wird wohl fast nur der Ständer sein.

Mittlerweile tendiere ich auch wieder zu 24". Im 23"-Bereich gibt es kaum wirklich brauchbares, wenn man sich so die Prad-Tests anschaut. Alle Monitore unter 250 Euro erreichen dort nur befriedigend, während es bereits "gute" 22" und 24" Geräte für 200 Euro gibt.


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wie wärs mit dem? Ist echt gut. Hab nur gutes gehört!
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster P2450H


----------



## netheral (25. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wurde mir auch schon mehrfach empfohlen. Einziges Manko sind scheinbar die Sensortasten. Aber ansonsten lese ich sehr viel gutes darüber. Er wirds auch vielleicht werden. 

Danke euch vielmals für eure Beiträge. Wird schon irgendeiner werden.


----------



## tobybrueck (25. November 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich kann den BenQ E2200HD empfehlen.
Einen Test vom großem Bruder E2400HD gibt es hier.


----------



## netheral (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

So, ich habe mir jetzt den Samsung P2450 angeschaut. 

Dinge, die er hat:
- tolles Bild
- tolle Farbverläufe
- brauchbare Interpolation
- schickes Design

Was ihm fehlt:
- mehr als 60 Hz. Tearing ftw, gerade in Spielen, die viele Frames brauchen, um flüssig zu sein (z.B. CS 1.6).
Aber das hat mich damals bei meinem alten auch gestört und war nach 2 Wochen bereits essig, ich habe es nicht mehr wahr genommen.

Fazit: Er wirds. 
Ich bin jetzt schon scharf auf das Teil.
Vor allem bezahlt man bei ihm keine Boxen usw. mit, die man eh niemals benutzen wird.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wenn du mehr als 60Hz willst, dann solltest du dir den Dell Monitor für rund 300€ anschauen, der hat 120Hz.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

ich hab mir grad den  LG 2343T-PF  geholt, 1920x1080, 23 Zoll - nur 149€ bei saturn, jedenfalls bei einer der Filialen hier in Köln - in einer anderen kostet der gleiche 180€...  online inkl. versand mind. 159€ (amazon)

bin sehr zufrieden nach einigen Runden CoD6 - für den Preis echt hammer, und sieht auch schick aus. Einziges manko für mich: der Standfuß ist nicht verstellbar.


im Bild noch provisorisch Bücher unter den Boxen, da mein Schreibtisch gerade so ausreicht  da kommt noch was besseres hin ^^


----------



## netheral (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Der P2450 ist bereits geordert.  Ich bin in das Teil verliebt. die Farben sind viel klarer, aber weniger penetrant als auf meinem Benq. Schlieren suche ich vergeblich.

Das bisschen Tearing in CS 1.6 kenne ich eh schon vom Benq. Der hat es selbst auf 75 Hz noch schlimmer. Und in spielen mit modernen Engines spiele ich eh mit Vsync. Dann ist das Thema erledigt.


----------



## OdlG (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ich habe den 23" *Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW* im Einsatz und genieße ein Bild von 2048x1152 Pixeln. Der hat zwar auch nur 60Hz, aber das einzige Spiel, bei dem mir Schlieren aufgefallen sind, ist DEAD SPACE wegen des ständigen flackernden Lichtes...

Nur mal so, falls du dich nicht doch noch umentscheiden willst^^


----------



## netheral (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

So, ich durfte heute morgen nochmal vor dem Monitor sitzen (ein Verwandter hat ihn seit einer woche) und muss sagen, wenn ich direkt subjektiv mit meinem Benq vergleiche:

- die Farben sind weniger stechend, dafür wirken sie voller; jede Farbe kommt für sich gut heraus, nur rot etwas zu sehr. aber da kann man ja nachregeln...
- das Bild ist klarer, die Schrift besser lesbar, das Bild wirkt homogener, nicht so körnig
- obwohl der Monitor nur 60 Hz packt, ist das Tearing geringer als beim Benq, in CS spiele ich an dem Monitor z.B. etwas besser (mag wohl nur die Umgewöhnung sein)
- man muss sich verdammt umgewöhnen 
- wärend man auf dem Benq viele Rasterungen in Farbverläufen sieht, ist hier ein Farbverlauf noch ein Farbverlauf
- Lichthöfe erkenne ich nur oben am Bildrand und die stören nicht, da da eh meistens die Toolbar ist
- und sogar die Optik gefällt mir. Nicht so ein geschwungener "Kasten", sondern klare Formen mit einem Edel wirkenden Rahmen. Nur der "Klavirlack" am Standfuß hätte es nicht sein müssen. Und dass der Rahmen etwas dicker ist, was MultiMonitoring erschwert: Das hatte ich eh nie vor. Ich denke 2 Monitore wären für mich einfach too much.

Also jetzt ist die Entscheidung durch. Ich habe zwar vor besseren Panels gesessen, das waren aber dann auch doppelt so teure Geräte. Und naja, das geht halt mit einem TN Panel nicht. Mir gefällts aber so. Webdesign ist denke ich auch drin.

Ich finde es toll zu sehen, was sich in einigen Jahren sogar bei TN Panels getan hat. Kein vergleich mit denen, die ich früher bei Bekannten gesehen habe und danach sofort ******* fand, weil man sogar beim darvorsitzen teils dunkle Ecken hatte wegen dem minimal schrägen Blickwinkel...


----------



## arbot (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Hallo Leute,

auch bei mir steht bald ein TFT Panel an. Ich habe bisher noch eine 19" Samsung Röhre (syncmaster 957p). Von Der Bildqualität bin ich daher etwas verwöhnt. Leider machts der Montior nicht mehr lange.

Ich weiss nicht, welches Panel für mich geeignet ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben.


Die Schriftgröße sollte auf jeden Fall so groß sein wie bei meiner 19" Röhre (mit 1024x786). In der Firma habe ich einen 19" TFT von HP (4:3)-da ist mir die Schrift fast schon zu kein.


Meine (Home-)Anwendungen:

- office, C#, Photoshop, Internet
- grafische Auswertungen für Statistiken (farbige Graphen auf schwarzem    Hintergrund mit Grid!)
- Flugsimulator (FS2004) (Auflösung z.Zt. 1360x1024 mit 40fps)


Rechner AMD 2Core (2x3,1 GHz), ATI 4670 - 512MB RAM

Fragen:

- 22" oder 24" (Widescreen wäre wohl für C# und PSH ganz gut) ?
- FS2004 mit Widescreen - sieht das gut aus ?  
  FS2004 mit 1920x1080 geht zwar, ich weiss aber nicht, ob meine GraKa das Bild dann noch mit 40fps darstellen kann.
  Im FS2004 sollten Geschwindigkeiten von ca. 160kt ohne Schlieren darstellbar sein (Airbus-Landung).  

- hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Samsung 2494LW und der MultiScreenSoftware ?






Welches Panel könnt ihr empfehlen ? Bitte nur Modelle ohne Klavierlack und ohne Lausprecher.
Filme möchte ich damit nicht ansehen.
Preis bis ca. 270 EUR   



Vielen Dank

Jörg


----------



## JustAs (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Abstand? Am Anfang hattest du ja etwas Angst wegen der Größe...
Ich suche für meinen Bruder nach einem neuen Bildschirm und weiß nicht so recht ob 22" oder 24".

Außerdem überlege ich wegen HD/nicht HD. Normalerweise muss man ja heute zu einem HD-Monitor greifen, aber was ist wenn die Graka net stark genug ist? Er hat eine 7800gt und spielt CS und WC3...
Kann man auch mit anderen Auflösungen spielen?

Gruß


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Na CS und WC3 läuft auf jeden Fall. WC3 ist aber halt nicht wirklich Widescreenfähig, da wird das Bild dann einfach ordentlich gestreckt.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

7800GT, hab ich auch noch. 

CSS geht gerade so noch in FullHD, mehr ist aber auch nicht drin. Ich spiel lieber in 1280x720, denn dann ist es wesentlich flüssiger.


----------



## JustAs (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ah oke! Das beruhigt mich etwas 
Ich find 22"er eigentlich schon recht groß... was sollte einen gerade bei niedrigem Sitzabstand zu einem 24"er bewegen?
Mir reicht meiner 15,4"er... deswegen fällt es mir schwer im einen auszusuchen... weil es eine Überraschung sein soll, kann ich ihn auch net fragen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

ich hab jetzt 2-3 Tage meinen neuen mit 1920x1080 getestet (siehe Seite zuvor, 4.12. ), da kann man denk ich mal meinen Sitzabstand auch am bild einschätzen: shooter usw. genau richtig, größer wär mir zu groß. bei PES2010 setz ich mich mit dem Stuhl ein bisschen vom tisch weg 

leistung: mit meiner AMD 3870 laufen bisher alle spiele nicht merkbar langsamer als mit meinem alten TFT bei 1280x1024. CoD6 multiplayer zB kein problem. kann natürlich sein, dass ich beim ein oder anderen spile bei den details was runtergehen muss, so langsam kommen die spiele, die meiner karte probleme machen (auch schon mit dem kleineren TFT)


----------



## JustAs (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich konnt mich leider immer noch nicht entscheiden. Der LG sieht es wackelig und instabil aus. Weil der Schreibtisch nicht der stabilste ist, wär ein etwas stabilerer 22-23"er ganz gut.
Was für Alternativen hab ich denn bei der Bildschirmgröße noch? Überall werden nur LGs in dieser Größe empfohlen...


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ich habe einen BenQ 2420hd und der ist stabil und relativ günstig.
Vor allem ist er (finde ich) nicht so abgrundtief hässlich wie die LGs.

so far


----------



## JustAs (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wie sind die Samsung und Acer Monitore so generell? Die sahen zum Teil etwas stabiler aus...


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Samsung hat gute verarbeitung und bildquali ist top ! Da wackelt auch nichts oder so...


----------



## netheral (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ich möchte noch einmal kurz eine Rückmeldung geben. Und die sieht etwa so aus: 

Sehr schickes Teil und das Bild ist Sahne. Man kann zwar keinen Vergleich mit teueren Panel-Typen ziehen, aber in der TN-Liga gibts wohl nicht viel besseres.
Bei den 250 - 300 Euro Modellen habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass sich außer der Ausstattung nicht wirklich etwas tut.

Die 200 Euro hier sind echt gut angelegt, es lässt sich auf dem Teil wunderbar arbeiten und zocken. Nur das Lesen im Browser ist etwas heftig, wenn die Seite die vollen 1920 Pixel ausfüllt. Da muss ich mich wohl noch umgewöhnen.

Insgesamt ein toller Monitor, der nur zwei Schwächen hat:
- die Menüführung mit den Sensortasten (braucht man ja eh nur alle 5 Jahre mal)
- die Lichthöfe oben und unten (so ganz am oberen und unteren Rand). Die stören mich aber kaum. Eh nur, wenn das Bild sehr dunkel ist.

Fazit: Geil.


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

welche hast du gekauft den hier

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H - LCD-Display - TFT - 61 cm ( 24" )


----------



## JustAs (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Zufrieden mit dem 24"er?
Ich hab immernoch keinen bestellt/gekauft, weil es immer hin und her ging... bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich nicht auch den 24"er Samsung für meinen Bruder kaufe...
Pro/Contra - 22"/24"?


----------



## JustAs (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich hab den Samsung P2450H jetzt mal im Laden gesehen... macht einen echt guten Eindruck, gerade vom Optischen. Nur der Standfuß gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Macht einen sehr wackeligen Eindruck...


----------



## LOGIC (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wackel ihn halt mal rum ^^ dann siehste obs stabil genug ist


----------



## netheral (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Er ist eigentlich ganz O.K.... Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass er sehr stark wackelt.
Jedoch ist meiner etwas schief, sodass der Monitor leicht geneigt ist (Bild ist nicht parallel zum Tisch sondern so um 2 - 3 ° abgedreht).
Das habe ich mit einem dünnen stück Stoff behoben.

Vielleicht kommt bald ne' Vesa-Halterung ins Haus. Kennt jemand etwas, das den Monitor noch verstellbar sein lässt, also dass man ihn weiter von der Wand abstehen lassen kann und vielleicht die Möglichkeit lässt, den Neigungswinkel den Augen anzupassen? Und was vielleicht nicht so viel wie der Monitor selber kostet. 

Was mich an 22" gestört hat: Full-HD ist einfach zu viel für die Bildfläche. Der Text ist da extrem klein. Jedoch das Bild sehr klar, da der Pixelabstand minimal ist.
1680x1050 war mir persönlich etwas zu pixelig. Also beides nicht wirklich etwas für mich. Der 24" hat für mich ein ideales Bild und genug platz. 
CS 1.6 sieht übrigens auch in 800x600 (schwarze Balken links und rechts) scharf aus. Die Interpolation geht für mich echt in Ordnung.
Games kann man allgemein toll auf 1280x1024 spielen. Das Bild entspricht dann ca. einem 19"-Gerät. Über den Treiber der GraKa kann man das Bild so einstellen, dass es von einem schwarzen Rand umgeben ist. Dann ist keine Interpolation gegeben. Man verzichtet zwar auf Bildfläche, kann jedoch auch mit einer schwächeren GraKa noch vernünftig spielen.


----------



## KoRsE (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich schließe mich der Diskussion mal an.

Ich habe von meiner Freundin einen Gutschein für einen Monitor bekommen 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich am überlegen und am suchen...

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem BenQ G2222HDL? Das ist ja ein LED Monitor und spricht mich vom Design her ziemlich an.
Nur konnte ich dazu keine Rezensionen im Netz finden. Für andere Vorschläge bin ich auch offen. Preis ist ca. 150 €.

Besitze im Moment noch einen Samsung Syncmaster 730BF.

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Korse


----------



## Taitan (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Mal ne Frage: 

Ist der Samsung P2250 etwa baugleich zum P2450 (bis auf die Größe versteht sich ^^)? Sprich hat der kleine die gleich (gute) Bildqualität?


----------



## newjohnny (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

hi@ all,
also ich hab zu weihnachten auch nen neuen tft bekommen, ist ein acer 223w (22") und bin sehr zufrieden damit. preislich liegt er auch in einem angemessenen rahmen und hat eine echt gute interpolationsfähigkeit^^ 
hab jetzt nur ne frage: ich verwende meinen alten 17"tft als 2ten bildschirm an der graka und möchte gerne, dass die startleistekleiste über beide tfts geht, damit man z.b. über beide zocken kann... hab gehört das geht nur unter xp, habe aber windows 7 (prof. x64) ... stimmt das?????


----------



## iGreggy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Hab auch mal eine kleine Frage: Was soll ich mir für eine Größe (Modell sei erst mal egal) holen? Die Situation ist folgende. Der Monitor soll logischerweise auf den Tisch, dieser hat eine Tiefe von 60 cm. Was ist da sinnvoller, ein 22" oder ein 24"? Ich frage deswegen weil man ja auch einen gewissen Abstand einhalten soll, was beim Spielen mit Tastatur und Maus natürlich ein wenig zum Problem wird. Angemerkt sei das der Tisch "nicht" ausgetauscht werden kann. Hab mir beide Größen mal in Realität angesehen, aber das lässt sich nicht wirklich beurteilen als wenn man es real auf dem Tisch hat. Finde 24" eventuell etwas zu groß, aber was meint ihr?

Danke im Voraus Leute


----------



## costunga (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Mein Tisch hat auch eine Tiefe von 60cm. Habe den P2450 von Samsung zu Weihnachten bekommen. 24" gehen gerade noch so, aber größer auf keinen Fall. Da ich von 19" auf 24" umgestiegen bin, ist der Unterschied doch recht deutlich zu erkennen. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine Wandhalterung kaufen und den Bildschirm an die Wand hängen. Wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, würde ich dir das auch empfehlen. Ist einfach angenehmer für die Augen und übersichtlicher.
Aber ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu 24" raten. Ist zukunftssicherer und auf jeden Fall bei FullHD Auflösung besser.


----------



## iGreggy (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Danke, das ist eine sehr gute Aussage. Mir ging es da nämlich auch um meine Augen, sind eh ein wenig empfindlich und da möchte ich nicht gerade vor einem 40" sitzen . Die Möglichkeit zur Wandmontage hätte ich auch. Gibts dafür gute Halterungen bzw. hast schon eine Idee was dir vorschwebt?

Kannst du mir eventuell noch sagen wie dein Schwarzwert ist? Also jetzt keine Zahl sondern so vom Gefühl, würdest du sagen das ist schön schwarz oder eher trüb-milchig? Bei dem Schwarz meines Notebook-Displays krieg ich nämlich nen Fön^^.

Danke


----------



## netheral (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass man etwas Abstand haben sollte. Mindestens 60 cm imho.
Der Unterschied ist halt in der Breite. Ich glaube 24" 16:9 besitzt sogar eine geringere Bildhöhe als ein 19" im Standardformat.

Zum P2250 kann ich jedoch nichts sagen, da ich ihn noch nie gesehen habe.

Für 150 Euro würde ich zu folgendem Monitor raten: LG L227WTP-PF 55,9 cm TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Das Teil hat eine gute Bewertung auf Prad.de. Es ist ein klassischer 16:10 22" TFT mit 1680*1050. Full-HD ist imho einfach zu viel für 22", besonders wenn du keine Lust hast, überall die Schriftarten herumzuswitchen. 

Es gibt aber wohl keine andere Monitorgröße als 22", die so ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat.

Zum Schwarzwert: Ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber ich mag das Schwarz meines P2450. Er hat imho ein knackiges Schwarz, das jedoch nicht ganz an hochwertigere Pannels heranreicht. Aber akzeptabel ist es dennoch auf jeden Fall (für mich).


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ein 24"er ist bei 16:9 frei breiter als wie ein 16:10er, das sollte man immer bedenken.

Ich hab auch gut 60cm Sitzabstand bei meinem 24"er, hat man eigentlich bei jedem normalen Bürotisch.


----------



## dot (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*



iGreggy schrieb:


> Finde 24" eventuell etwas zu groß, aber was meint ihr?



Hab hier auch nur einen 60cm Tisch und der 24" laesst einem so effektiv ~40cm nach Vorne frei. Der Sitzabstand pendelt sich damit bei >=60cm ein. Finde ich eigentlich ok. Zur Not kannst du ihn ja wirklich an die Wand tackern, damit sparst du dir dann auch einen mit Hoehenverstellung.
Einen Kleineren wuerde ich ungern nehmen wollen


----------



## JustAs (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Mein Bruder hat zu Weihnachten, eigentlich nur übergangsweise, weil wir uns nicht entscheiden konnten, einen   [FONT=&quot]ASUS VH222H bekommen.

Er ist aber ziemlich zufrieden damit, sodass er wohl dabei bleiben wird.
Der ist ziemlich stabil und auch vom Lieferumfang sehr gut. Das Testergebnis in der letzten PCGH war ja auch ganz gut. 
[/FONT]


----------



## NoMad2048 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

LG L227WTP-PF 22 Zoll TFT Monitor DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
habe diesen Monitor und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit, ganz besonders zu dem preis kann ich ihn nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## iGreggy (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Mich schreckt halt die Größe bei ´nem 24" ab, bei 60cm Tiefe und ca. 1m Breite (also mein Tisch) ist das echt ein Monster, wobei es nicht wirklich größer als 22" ist. Werd es wohl mal selber testen müssen. Bei der Auflösung muss ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen, FullHD zum Zocken und für den Normalbetrieb ´ne kleinere Auflösung. Danke für die wertvolle Hilfe


----------



## midnight (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*



iGreggy schrieb:


> Bei der Auflösung muss ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen, FullHD zum Zocken und für den Normalbetrieb ´ne kleinere Auflösung.



Das ist Quark, zum Arbeiten (oder an sich generell) sollte man immer die native Auflösung nutzen, da sonst interpoliert wird und das Bild bescheiden aussieht.

so far


----------



## Hadruhne (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*



midnight schrieb:


> Das ist Quark, zum Arbeiten (oder an sich generell) sollte man immer die native Auflösung nutzen, da sonst interpoliert wird und das Bild bescheiden aussieht.
> 
> so far




Korrekt. Man kann jetz darüber streiten ob manche Monitore eine qualitativ gute interpolation haben.

Die Anzahl der Bildpunkte por Flächeneinheit ist für ein Scharfes Bild von entscheidender Bedeutung, allerdings geht sie einher mit der nötigen Rechnerleistung ( bei Spielen ).
Ich würde alles daran setzten einen 1650*1080 22" mit Sehr guter Qualität zu bekommen, wie auch immer du das anstellst. Bei Röhrenmonitoren war das Bild unterhalb der optimalen Auflösung nie Qualitativ schlechter als es jetz bei TFT's der Fall ist. Nen Nativen 1920*1080 Moni mit 1280*800 oder so zu betreiben kann ein herber Verlust von Bildqualität (unscharf) sein. Aufrüsten ist teuer. Entscheide selbst wie früh du aufrüsten willst wenn die Rechnerleistung nicht mehr für die Native Auflösung ausreicht.


----------



## Donnie_Darko (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich stehe aktuell auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen einem 21,5, 22 oder 24" TFT Monitor. 
An Geräten habe ich aktuell einen 19" CRT Monitor Hyundai ImageQuest Q910 und einen 32" LCD Fernseher Acer AT3220.
In erster Linie möchte ich endlich was für meine Augen tun, da der Monitor schräg steht und sehr weit in den Schreibtisch hinein ragt.
Hab früher mal gehört der Sitzbastand bei Fernseher sollte das 2-3 Fache der Bildschirmdiagonale betragen. Nun läuft mein Monitor mit 1280x1024er Auflösung wobei ich die Bildwiederholfrequenz ehrlich gesagt gar nicht weiss oO schätze mal 60 Hz wie der Fernseher. Warum empfiehlt man dann beim Fernseher so nen großen und am Monitor klebt man ja förmlich oO =(

Im Grunde brauche ich auf dem Schreibtisch wirklich kein großes Teil. Ich spiele eigenltich nur WoW - Hauptnutzung sind lediglich Internet und viel Textverarbeitung. Hier wäre halt ein Monitor mit Pivot-Funktion (so heisst es doch wenn man den Monitor in ne vertikale Position schwenken kann ?). Diese scheint sich im niedrigeren Preissegment irgendwie nicht durchgesetz zu haben, meine das es die jetz schon sehr, sehr lange gibt.

Filme schaue ich relativ selten an. Den Fernseher hab ich einmal angeschlossen aber als Monitor-Ersatz taugt der nicht wirklich.

Budget habe ich kein bestimmtes - sollte halt nicht deutlich über 200 € kosten. Eigentlich war ich drauf und dran einen 21,5" Lg bei Conrad für 129 zu holen, dachte mir dann aber nee nen Monitor hat man doch ne ganze weile da lohnt es sich nciht all zu knauserig zu sein.  HDMI, Full-HD und was sonst noch hip ist muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, beruhigt wär ich aber schon wenn man wie hier so oft erwähnt wird "für die Zukunft gerüstet ist" ^^

Mein Schreibtisch hat eine Tiefe von 83 cm - Wandmontasche kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen auch wenns möglich wäre - ich schaue Momentan schräg auf den Bildschirm - nutze keinen Stuhl sondern nen Sitzball.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Lg


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Wie gesagt, eine gute Alternative zu 24" Full-HD Monitoren sind imho 22" Monitore mit 1680x1050. Die haben auch einen guten Raum für alles, was man so benötigt und wirken durch ihre etwas geringere Auflösung nicht so "frickelig", was die Schriften angeht: Man muss nicht überall 10000 Schriften verändern, um etwas lesen zu können.
1920x1200 auf 24" finde ich übrigens auch too much. Wenn ich mir gebe, dass Eizo 22" Geräte mit dieser Auflösung baut.  Ist da wohl die Lupe mit im Lieferumfang?

Außerdem kann auch eine etwas günstigere Grafikkarte gute Performance liefern. Mit komplett schwarzem Rand (auch oben und unten) kann man diese Monitore eh alle gut auf 1280x1024 fahren, ohne viel Bild zu verlieren. Dann hat man keine Interpolation und damit dann auch keine Malessen mehr.

Pivot bekommt man leider oft nur bei teureren Geräten, wobei sogar einige davon wackelige Eierteile sind, die man quasi nur wegschmeißen kann. Da habe ich es mit meinem Fuß des Samsungs richtig gut, wie ich finde.

Wenn dir eine ungewöhnliche Ausrichtung wichtig ist, schau am besten, dass du einen Monitor mit VESA-Halterung bekommst: Darüber hast du noch alle möglichen Optionen: Ihn an die Wand zu befestigen z.B. Einige dieser Halterungen haben auch noch diverse Verstellmöglichkeiten.

Soweit ich weiss, war früher der Bildaufbau der Röhrengeräte nicht gut für die Augen, weshalb ein hoher Abstand empfohlen wurde. Das tritt bei modernen Flachbildschirmen nicht mehr auf. Ich meine in einer Reportage gesehen zu haben, dass der Bildabstand in der Hinsicht völlig egal ist. Nur sollte man das ganze Bild im Blickfeld haben. Und das habe ich bei einem 24" Gerät erst mit ca. 60 - 70 cm Abstand wirklich. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen käse. Was bringt einem ein großer Monitor, wenn man ständig mit dem Kopf wackeln muss, damit man auch wirklich alles sehen kann?


----------



## JustAs (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Also ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Dell Studio 16 Notebook mit FullHD. Das ist schon etwas klein, aber auch mit 22" und FullHD hab ich bisher keine Probleme... das einzige ist, dass normale Webseiten gerade mal die Hälfte des Bildschirms ausfüllen, wenn man keinen Zoom eingestellt hat.


----------



## KoRsE (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Ich habe mich jetzt ein bisschen umgeschaut und mich für einen 24"er entschieden. Die sind ja nur unwesentlich teurer als die 22"er.

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier? Der ist schon mit LED-Technik und den find ich auch vom Design her ziemlich gut. Hat damit jemand schon Erfahrung?

BenQ G2420HDBL, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (9H.L3XLB.QBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Gruß Korse


----------



## Dragonbreath66 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Salve User,
kleines Statement von mir zum Thema. Würde wie viel "Vortexter" vor mir zu einem 24"er tendieren. Meine aktueller TFT SyncMaster P2450H (z.ZT. bei Alternate um ~ € 205 zuerweben). Bin voll zufrieden (habe ich aber auch nicht anders erwartet, da ich bereits seit 1990 Samsung-Monitor-Fan bin). Hoffe einwenig diehnlich gewesen zusein .


----------



## GreatV!sion (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*

Da ich derzeit auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Monitor bin, kann ich dir mal meinen aktuellen 22''-Favoriten posten. Es ist der NEC MultiSync EA221WM. Habe bisher nur Gutes über das Teil gelesen.

Im Forum hier scheint den aber (bisher) niemand zu verwenden.


----------



## Neander (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt ein bisschen umgeschaut und mich für einen 24"er entschieden. Die sind ja nur unwesentlich teurer als die 22"er.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesem hier? Der ist schon mit LED-Technik und den find ich auch vom Design her ziemlich gut. Hat damit jemand schon Erfahrung?
> 
> ...




Das gute Ding steht hier vor mir und ist jetzt rund 1 1/2 Monate alt. 
Also ich kann bis jetzt nur gutes Berichten, der Monitor eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung, satte Farben, die sich je nach Bedarf und Verwendungszweck in verschiedenen Modi einstellen lassen.

Also bis jetzt kann ich nur gutes über das Gerät sagen, wobei man aber sagen muss das 1 1/2 Monate nicht grade sehr lang sind  .


----------



## KoRsE (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 22" - 24" Monitor gesucht - Unentschlossen bez. Auflösung*



Neander schrieb:


> Das gute Ding steht hier vor mir und ist jetzt rund 1 1/2 Monate alt.
> Also ich kann bis jetzt nur gutes Berichten, der Monitor eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung, satte Farben, die sich je nach Bedarf und Verwendungszweck in verschiedenen Modi einstellen lassen.
> 
> Also bis jetzt kann ich nur gutes über das Gerät sagen, wobei man aber sagen muss das 1 1/2 Monate nicht grade sehr lang sind  .



Schön zu hören! Wie siehts denn mit der Helligkeitsverteilung aus (soll ja bei den LED-Monitoren überall gleich sein)?

Gruß Korse


----------

